# What would you do with this?



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

Reclaimed a decent amount of old subfloor from a recent job. The boards are roughly 104 years old. Some of them are pretty impressive. Want to turn them into something cool…

Any ideas??
https://twitter.com/TimelessCraft/status/581920097851346944

PS. Anyone know why I can't upload attachments? Haven't had any problems in the past….


----------



## walkinplate (Oct 11, 2014)

Stack it up nice and neat. 

And sit on it. 

An idea or project will come along eventually, that it's perfect for.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I'd be building a bar with it.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Do one accent wall in a room with it. Perfect for a man cave


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Heat. I despise reclaimed lumber.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Sell it to a designer from a major city for $100/sq


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I built myfriend a winerack using boards about that age from his attic


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Build a shelf for your tools.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

I agree with putting it away & waiting for the perfect project.



WarnerConstInc. said:


> Heat. I despise reclaimed lumber.


Sucks when ya don't have the vision to use a product people are willing to pay serious coin for, don't it?:laughing:

I earned the downpayment for my farm by using reclaimed materials. Love it when people give me free money.:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

pinwheel said:


> I agree with putting it away & waiting for the perfect project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's dirty, full of surprises and I like my machinery too much to ruin it with reclaimed material. 

Maybe if I had a bunch of junk to run the junk through.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have done two large projects with reclaimed crap, the money was great, but not great enough to deal with that nasty crap going through my equipment.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> No, it's dirty, full of surprises and I like my machinery too much to ruin it with reclaimed material.
> 
> Maybe if I had a bunch of junk to run the junk through.



Part of the skillset is knowing how to identify those problems before they damage equipment. 


Vintage equipment not processing old growth timber just seems wrong on so many levels.:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

pinwheel said:


> Part of the skillset is knowing how to identify those problems before they damage equipment.
> 
> 
> Vintage equipment not processing old growth timber just seems wrong on so many levels.:laughing:



Even cleaning with a wire brush, having a metal detector to check stuff things get by. 

Nothing that has paint, ground in dirt, broken off rusty nails, etc. will ever go through anything I own again. 


I hate the whole slap some barn wood on something and call it furniture thing. 

Clean wood for me only.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Even cleaning with a wire brush, having a metal detector to check stuff things get by.
> 
> Nothing that has paint, ground in dirt, broken off rusty nails, etc. will ever go through anything I own again.
> 
> ...


I build & do a lot of things I hate & wouldn't have in my own home, but I've learned to appreciate it, because people are willing to pay insane amounts of money to have it in their homes.

Most of the reclaimed lumber we use, never sees anything more than hand sanders & hand tools. There's no way to achieve certain look using new wood. Part of what makes a piece of furniture, beam, mantle, flooring, ect valuable, are the remnants of where metal was. I've been known to leave square nails in the piece & just sand em in to flush to get the right look.

It's for sure not for everyone & most people have too much discipline to do a good job of making reclaimed materials look right.

That rustic bar we built last summer, was handed to me by a local high end cabinet builder, because he knew he didn't have the skillset or vision to achieve what the client wanted.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Warner, don't ever come visit my town. It'll send you into a tailspin of rage.

Every coffee shop and eatery in town is built entirely out of recycled shiplap siding. hah 
It's worse than an epidemic. It's gotten so bad that people don't even know why we started reclaiming stuff in the first place. We're not talking about counters made out of old growth timbers anymore, we're making benches out of modern pallet wood. 
This whole city is a jumbled mess of pine and bent 16ga nails.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

pinwheel said:


> I build & do a lot of things I hate & wouldn't have in my own home, but I've learned to appreciate it, because people are willing to pay insane amounts of money to have it in their homes.
> 
> Most of the reclaimed lumber we use, never sees anything more than hand sanders & hand tools. There's no way to achieve certain look using new wood. Part of what makes a piece of furniture, beam, mantle, flooring, ect valuable, are the remnants of where metal was. I've been known to leave square nails in the piece & just sand em in to flush to get the right look.
> 
> ...


Been there, done that. designed things around the old peg holes and rust stains. 

if I find good clean floor joists that can be faced and planed good, but subfloor, barn siding, most barn timbers and those god forsaken pallet crap will never go through anything I own, ever. (except the wood stove)


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> ...
> if I find good clean floor joists that can be faced and planed good, but subfloor, barn siding, most barn timbers and those god forsaken pallet crap will never go through anything I own, ever. (except the wood stove)


Buy yourself some nice helical cutting heads with carbide inserts, and stop worrying about it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Buy yourself some nice helical cutting heads with carbide inserts, and stop worrying about it.


It's not the knives I am concerned about. I can sharpen the knives in the head in about 30 minutes. 



Its the rest of the machine that the dirt, gunk and possible other junk that will go through the rest of the machine.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It's not the knives I am concerned about. I can sharpen the knives in the head in about 30 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> Its the rest of the machine that the dirt, gunk and possible other junk that will go through the rest of the machine.


It was a joke, anyway, knowing your deal. I have to remember to use laughing emojis on C.T. posts.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

One of a kind piece of furniture...

You'll be a Van Gough but you'll have to die first...


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Old western wagons.


----------

